
The Most Important Design Guideline - magoghm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=10&v=5tg1ONG18H8
======
eurticket
This is an informative talk that mostly highlights errors of user interfaces,
specifically in regards to software and software development. He shows you the
errors that seem so obvious and clear of their inconsistencies after pointed
out, though the UIs are getting better, he hopes that future interface designs
aren't so easily picked apart in 20 years from now. User Experience and UI
Designers could learn something here and apply it to their designs.

